# Good Substrate for Pleco and corys ?



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, everyone.

Currently I have "Super Naturals Premium Aquarium Substrate" in my 20 Gallon Tall.

But I found that this is kind of a little bit sharp for my corys and Plecos.

And I also want to re-build my tank for some decorations.

Just do some research on the forum and websites.

I find that sand is good for them.

For my personal preference, I would like to get the black sand and some pool filter sand.

I know I can find it in the pool supply store.

Anyone knows which store should I go? I live around New Westminster, can't go too far cause I don't drive.

Someone also said there is a "black" pool filter sand as well? Or where can I get "3M Black Quartz Sand"?

I'm also willing to listen any other suggestions from you guys

Thank you.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

J&L aquatics. Sand best for cories and pleco.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, Ming. But the black sand in J&L is a little bit off of my price range, I consider $10 per 20 pounds or $15 so.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't seen cheap black sand before. They tend to come in smallish bags too. Also 3M is no longer making colorquartz either so your choices are limited. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

sand for corys. Plecos don't care... sand, pea gravel, gravels, bare bottom, whatever you like.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seen tan to dark brown pool filter sand - but never black. I think if there was black pool filter sand, there wouldn't be much demand for 3M color quartz black sand when it was still sold or Tahitian moon sand.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Plays and is a dark grey colour... I don't know if they carry black but you could try Crayola sand at Canadian tire... They have a bunch of different colors 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Pool filter sand is best, imo - But it doesn't come in black. Only light tan, darker tan, white, pinkish & greyish. Haven't seen any other colors.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone, 

I think I will just compare 

"SeaChem Flourite Black Sand - 15lb" in J&L and "CaribSea Super Naturals Tahitan Moon 20lbs" from Mr.pet

does anyone has use those sand before, which one will be more fine?

Or if anyone has second hand, just let me know


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am gonna go with the Carib Sea Tahitan Moon, being the finest.According to their website , size of the sand ranges from 0.5-1mm. Pretty fine if you ask me, as for Flourite black sand its a bit larger and comes second to the Carib Sea stuff.One thing to remember is the Sea Chem stuff is plant based and contains nutrients for them.Something to consider as well, if your going with some plants which shouldn't be an issue.Regardless all catfish will re decorate the substrate to their liking, cant do much about it


----------

